# Does Furminator damages dog's coat?



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

I heard that the Furminator damages
dog's coat, and that the fur won't grow as good as it suppose to be.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Not when you use them correctly.

I use them on all my dogs, and did with my goldens as well.... My dog's coats are all very healthy.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with Alyssa. Some people use the furminator too aggressively. I've seen dogs with bald spots. I used the furminator on my shepherd and my hound mix. LOVE it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't use them. i use an undercoat comb and a pin brush.
i comb and brush my dog 3 to 4 times a week.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I typically only use the furminator as a finishing tool. Most of the actual hair removal happens with an undercoat comb for my boys. After all the loose fluff is out I go back over with the furminator for a few strokes. Just don't overdo it and you're probably fine.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Freestep's patented Furminator spiel™

The thing to remember with the Furminator is to use a light touch, like you are just petting the dog with it. You don't need to use a lot of pressure; keep your wrist relaxed and just let the tool do the work. Don't go over one spot for too long, and be extra careful over any bony areas. 5-10 minutes of Furminating once or twice a week is plenty. If you over-furminate, you may end up with bald spots or skin irritation. You definitely can remove more hair than you mean to if you aren't careful!

You will hear people say that the Furminator "ruins" the coat. This is not true if you use it properly. I'm a professional groomer, and I use the Furminator all the time with NO coat damage whatsoever. It is not designed to cut hair, only to grab the loose hairs while allowing the live hair to slide through undamaged.


----------

